# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζω θηλυκά καναρίνια του '17

## amastro

Έχω 3 καναρινούλες για χάρισμα. Τιμπράντο, πράσινες σκούρες, του ΄17, χωρίς κλειστό δαχτυλίδι.
Κρατάνε από πουλιά του Λευτέρη και του jk. Οι γονείς, σε 2 γέννες από 4 μικρά, μου κάναν 7 θηλυκά !!!

 Θα προτιμούσα επικοινωνία με π.μ. και ενημέρωση του θέματος για το που χαρίστηκαν τα πουλάκια.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Έπρεπε να τους δώσεις σερνικοβότανο να σου κάνουν οχτώ στα οχτώ θηλυκά χα χα.
Σόρρυ για το Off topic αλλά τέτοιο ποσοστό !!!

----------


## MacGyver

Αντρέα εύχομαι να πάνε σε καλά χέρια τα πουλάκια. Κράτησε όμως και καμιά παραμανα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο

----------


## amastro

Μανώλη, ποσοστό σαν αυτό δεν μου έχει τύχει άλλη φορά. Αν μάλιστα έχεις τάξει 2-3 αρσενικά σε φίλους, την πάτησες.

Νώντα, σίγουρα θα κρατήσω 2 πιο παλιές κανάρες και όσες βέβαια δεν μου ζητηθούν.

----------


## amastro

Ένα πουλάκι θα πάει στον Νίκο ‎ndlns  :Happy0030: 

Ήρθε την Κυριακή από το σπίτι ο Ηλίας *Gardelius* με ένα φιλαράκι του να πάρουν ένα θηλυκό.
Όπως γίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, το μάτι του φίλου έπεσε σε μια κανάρα που είχα κρατήσει για τον Γιάννη ‎johnrider

Συγνώμη συμπέθερε, αλλά αρχή του καταστήματος είναι να μη φεύγει παραπονούμενος ο πελάτης  :Rolleye0012: 
Άντε και μόλις κάνω λίγο χώρο στα κλουβιά, θα σου πάρω κανένα θηλυκό μουλάκι να σε ξεμπλοκάρω  ::

----------


## amastro

Ένα καναρινάκι θα πάει στον Στέλιο ‎steliosjey 
 :Party0024:

----------


## steliosjey

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα.

----------


## binary

Τις εδωσες ολες βρε?

----------


## amastro

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχω καναρινάκι για σένα;

----------


## ndlns

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ πολύ τον Ανδρέα για την πολύ όμορφη κυρία που μου χάρισε σήμερα. 
Μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πόσο ήρεμο πουλάκι είναι. Πλησιάζω στο κλουβί και είναι σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

> Συγνώμη συμπέθερε, αλλά αρχή του καταστήματος είναι να μη φεύγει παραπονούμενος ο πελάτης 
> Άντε και μόλις κάνω λίγο χώρο στα κλουβιά, θα σου πάρω κανένα θηλυκό μουλάκι να σε ξεμπλοκάρω



Σου κανει;;;;;;;

----------


## jk21

Επειδη ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος με τα υβριδια , δηλαδη αυτο ειναι θηλυκο; τα αρσενικα δηλαδη τι λενε ;

----------


## johnrider

> Επειδη ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος με τα υβριδια , δηλαδη αυτο ειναι θηλυκο; τα αρσενικα δηλαδη τι λενε ;



θα δειξει την ανοιξη

----------


## ndlns

> θα δειξει την ανοιξη


Τι εννοείς; Αυτό το πουλί ΔΕΝ είναι αρσενικό; Αποκλείεται! Ωραία τα λέει πάντως... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

> Σου κανει;;;;;;;


Αν μου κάνει λέει ;

----------


## MacGyver

Μην το βάλεις σε κλούβα, είναι κρίμα

----------

